# Motorway Stopovers Dangerous ?



## Takeshi (Mar 22, 2009)

I have a friend who on his first trip abroad with his new motorhome decided to pull over in a French sevice area (one with petrol)on his first night. He heard some noise during the night but went back to sleep when he woke up in the morning some one had damaged his lock in an attempt to break in. Needless to say he is not very keen on wild camping now. whenever possible I like to stay in Aires Campsites or parking places with other Motorhomes but when you are trying to get somewhere  and are travelling late at night and leaving early next morning you just want to pull over somewhere for a few hours sleep when you feel tired and motorway sevice stations are extremely convenient for this.
Am I putting my family at risk ?
I would be interested in your thoughts


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

We never stay on service aires .

Never had a problem staying on any Town aire 

We also plan our routes and leave enough time to get there , it's also a good idea to have a backup aire just incase the town aire you are going to is full ( depends on time of year ).


When in Spain we try to have a backup campsite just incase we can’t find the site or its full or maybe they have no big pitches left for large motorhomes . 


Paul


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I personally have only met one person who was robbed in France. This was whilst they were asleep in their tent in a large campsite in Bayeaux and their passports and money were taken.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Its common sense really,

Isolated spot, no-one else around, occupants asleep, likelyhood of valuables/cash being easy to grab, easy & quick escape route. 

If you came across such a location in the UK would you feel comfortable wild camping there in your MH ?? 

There are criminals looking for an easy mark all over the world, you just need to make sure that its not you 8O


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

We have heard about loads of robberies and attempted robberies on French autoroute service areas. In certain areas it is just not worth the risk and the best thing to do is not to stop overnight, go off the autoroute & find a village / town aire, campsite, or a quiet spot off road. At least there was no suspicion of gas being used :roll:

have a look at my post in the members guides

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-61690-0-days0-orderasc-.html

the bits about gas attacks are irrelevant here, but the bits at the end are certainly relevant.


----------



## Takeshi (Mar 22, 2009)

I only use this type of area perhaps once usally my first night when I feel I can not go any further. I try to stay in a well lit area and with other vehicles and I have not had a problem yet but with 2 small chirdren I am reconsidering what I do in future after what happenrd to my friend


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

My brother was robbed one night at the Baie du Somme Aire at Sailly Filbeaucourt on the A16. He had left lots of items on view on the dash and they had gone in the morning. The passenger door had been forced.
We have stayed there since as we quite like the Aire and have heard of no further incidents. 
There have been reports of robberies at Motorway Aires but in truth these are few and far between. The advice about finding a well lit area and especially with other motorhomes or caravans is correct.
It is a call that only you can make.
Gerry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm not even sure that bright lights and "safety in numbers" provides any extra safety. . . in fact I wonder if that's where the scrotes prefer to hunt??

If there are bright lights they don't need to use a torch and draw attention to themselves that way.

If there are loads of vans close to each other there is likely to be a fair bit of foot traffic until quite late, so the sound of footsteps will not necessarily alarm you.

There will be the background noise all night from the motorway to drown any slight noise they may make, and with lorries coming and going that adds to the "camouflage".

And on a motorway service area (many of which are pretty naff anyway) they have a quick and easy getaway and are unlikely to be caught in a reasonably fast car by a motorhome which has to draw the curtains at the very least before it can give chase.

As Bognormike says, better to find a nice little Aire or campsite in a nice little village near the motorway. :wink:

> > This website << may be of interest.

Dave 

Edit - Just saw your post Gerry. This was not a response - just an observation I have wondered about for a long time.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Given a similar location is it any more or less risky than UK wild camping?


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Takeshi said:


> I only use this type of area perhaps once usally my first night when I feel I can not go any further. I try to stay in a well lit area and with other vehicles and I have not had a problem yet but with 2 small chirdren I am reconsidering what I do in future after what happenrd to my friend


Given your comment regarding "2 small children".... why on earth are you driving until "* I feel I cannot go any further"*. Plan your journey and as advised previously have a back up location in case your first choice is unavailable.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

An interesting question this. The received wisdom is NEVER stop on a motorway service station in Europe, always use an aire. We've rejected many aires and- more often- sosta, because they did not feel safe but have never felt unsafe on a motorway service station. We've seen some , especially in France, where motorhomes were clearly expected to overnight.

We've only overnighted on one motorway (Italian):

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=5262

though, towards the end of a trip when we are tired and racing towards Calais we tend to use autoroutes more and, quite often we have lunch in the van at a service station and then a nap. We don't leave anything in view anyway and we always lock the doors.

Many people, respected MH travellers, regularly make use of motorway service areas to overnight and have come to no harm.

As said above, it is your choice, but I do wonder sometimes if those who give the warnings are not just propagating a few isolated incidents and - dare I say it- like gassing, the legend grows.

Just a thought anyway...

G


----------



## Takeshi (Mar 22, 2009)

Wild Camping in my opinion is really an enjoyable part of owning a Motorhome it seems to me that these Motorway Aires should be avoided if possible but its a lot less dangerous than driving too tired!!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

A good post from Grizzly offering a balancing viewpoint.  

I think she is dead right, and am sure that very few robberies occur anywhere in fact or the forum would be inundated with personal reports.

However, you do see (often East European) undesirables lurking at motorway service areas far more often than in villages and small towns.

As I noted earlier, not many motorway service areas could be termed picturesque, or even pleasant, so we always prefer to stay in places that do merit those descriptors.

Dave


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

I must have been lucky as I've spent the last 10 years staying on French Motorway Service Area while en-route to other destinations. In fact, I have actively sought them out.

Given the option of being the only van on an Aire in some quiet secluded village in the middle of winter, or pulling into a service area which has people milling about at all hours, normally some CCTV dotted about and plenty of well lit parking; I take the latter every time. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm a big fan of French (et al) Aires but I don't see (and have not seen) anything wrong with stopping at motorway services.

The caveat is - if you don't feel comfortable (secure) ANYWHERE then move on.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

On our first trip through France last year, we only used motorway service stations. We got talking to a seasoned traveller who always uses these and he reasoned that the scrotes who carry out robberies are less likely to pay tolls to get to their victims. Interesting view. Must admit, we never felt any unease but there was always other MHomes or trucks parked up.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Good reasoning Motormouth.

However, I must point out that not all motorways are Péage/Toll.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I think I would prefer a rest air on the motorways in France rather than the service air's.

We tried to get a nights sleep last year in a motorway service station and restaurant car park just north of Lile on the way to Amsterdam.
Never slept a wink as what with all the comings and goings and loud voices, I was alert all night. Our friends in a caravan died and awoke oblivious to all my fears and disturbed night.

Ray.


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

Probably a daft suggestion but why not set the alarm and disable the internal movement sensor. If someone breaks in then the alarm will go off.

If you are confident you wouldn't need to lock the door as the alarm will go off and probably frighten off the intruder without any damage to the locks.

Of course I would trip the alarm myself going for a leak and wake up everybody in the place! :roll:


----------



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

We got robbed on a M/W service station in January.

We were on the A8 in the south of France on the service station between Jnc 32 and 33. We had had problems with our brakes which we had to have fixed in Carcassonne which in turn delayed us getting to Cannes, our next stop, hence we decided to o/n on the service station.

We parked up close to the restaurant and close to another MH. At about 11.00pm we had gone to bed when a truck nearby, about 50 yds away started revving up its engine, much louder than normal. This had been going on for 20 mins or so when I looked out of the window and saw that the other MH's had moved. We felt uncomfortable and decided to move to the next service area.

Again we parked up between two lorries and amongst other MH's and in a very lit up area near the restaurant. We were awoken at 1.25am by a noise in the van. Two men were inside the van and immediately ran out.

We looked outside but could not see them and decided not to try and look. 

We lost a laptop, camera and my sister in law who was sleeping in the drop down bed at the front had her handbag taken - they had stood on the bench seat and leant over her to the far side of the bed where she had put her bag. She lost her passport and E550.

We went to the police at Le Luc who were very helpful. They told us it happens all the time - it is people from eastern Europe!

Although at first I was enraged, a few hours later I had rationalised the experience on the basis that no one was hurt and we could get back what we lost, on insurance - which we did.

The lock on the habitation door had been forced with a screwdriver. Hymer at Bad Waldsee replaced the lock barrel and told me that when you use a screw drive to force the lock the central locking does not operate to open the other locks.

We have a Van Bitz alarm which was not on since we have found that any movement in the van can set off the alarm - even with the internal sensor switched off. Just turning over in bed sets it off.

What we think happened is that at the first service station the truck revving up (and it was only a cab, no tailer) was to disguise any noise whilst forcing the locks. They then followed us to the next service area knowing they had easy entry. 

Would I stop at a service area again? - probably yes but I am looking into ways of securing the doors when inside other than just locking.

I would add that in the 7 years we have been motorhoming on the continent we have probably stopped at service areas about 10 times out of maybe 300 nights altogether.

Hope our experience helps others.

David


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Parking overnight*

Hi

I have slept at service areas in the UK, France, Belgium and Switzerland and touch wood, no bother.

I do lean a full sixed iron board up against the hab door though so if ayone opens it, they will get bonked on the head by a piece of steel!

The front passenger cab door does not have a key lock. The only key hole is on the drivers door - I use a dog chain to secure the door to the cab seat.

Russell

PS - I have never used an ordinary "aire" in towns etc.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

DaveJM said:


> We have a Van Bitz alarm which was not on since we have found that any movement in the van can set off the alarm - even with the internal sensor switched off. Just turning over in bed sets it off.
> David


Hi David

Sounds like the tilt sensor under the bonnet has been knocked out of position, and has gone super sensitive.

If I'm right it will be the work of moments to re-position it, then you can sleep secure in the knowledge that anyone breaking in ever again will wake up the whole car park! 8O :lol:

Why not have a word with Eddie VanBitz - the Strikeback is a cracking good alarm and I'm sure he will help.

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Should anyone not have a fitted alarm and wish to make themselves something cheap and cheerful- or, like us, have something to hand in addition when you stop somewhere that you are not 100% sure of- then this works:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-65092-a-cheap-multipurpose-motorhome-security-device.html

G


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

We have stopped in motorway aires but try not to stop at the bigger service stations because of the noise. We have never been attacked on any site, nor in any aire in any town or village. But, we do not stop in places like very large towns and cities so we feel we are a bit safer. After all, a "baddie" could wait all night for someone to arrive in a small out of the way place but will probably wait less time in a busier place. That therefore makes us safer in the quiet place.


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

I was once given an interesting tip by a seasoned motorhomer. 

If you need to overnight at a motorway type aire do not stop on the "inbound " side. Cross over the motorway to the "outbound " side. His reasoning was that villains like to target those newly arrived - plenty of cash etc. - while those on their way home would not have much left.

One would still need to hide cameras, laptops etc.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

You may be interested in the results of the poll that I started a couple of years ago, on this subject.

HERE

Andrew


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Our son in law was driving a mate,who had just had to have his foot off,after a motorcycle bump,and the mates wife,back to Portugal.in their m/home, and stayed on the services at Hendaye,southern France and had the m/home broken into,and a couple of bits stolen. Jennifer and i,not knowing this,but armed with the Aires book of france,also stopped at Hendaye on the way down,but at the proper Aire,opposite the rail station,and had a perfectly good nights sleep,so there is two sides of the coin.
I am quite prepared to furnish any facts,should they be needed,if PM'd. We have had super nights at Le Portel Boulogne,and the Aire behind the campsite at Arques?,but i draw the line about anywhere near Calais,even in the lorry,we never parked nearer than 25miles.Still after all this,its the "Law of averages",the more you sleep out,the more your chances of being a target,and with all the people trying to get to England,plus hard up crooks in France ,Spain and Portugal,trying to find money to buy food/drugs etc,its only going to spread out of the cities. Sorry to be a killjoy,but you only have to look at the lorries in laybyes in England,with one door of the trailer open of a night,this is saying,"This is empty,or,can your getaway car/van carry 20ton of bricks?". Stay well,stay lucky.
Gearjammer


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

i alway's try and stay on a peage section to overnight if possible , using the logic that they are subject to control, 
one of the many good bit's of advice was to use the rape alarm double sided tape and bit of line covered the habitation door , then i did the link between the cab doors passenger side to box & drivers side to pin, while making up the bed i dropped a cushion onto the line which pulled the pin out the box this recoiled into the footwell and it took a very long 3 min's to stop the noise very effective as several french and german motorhomers can testify 
next morning a couple of the french guy's were very interested in the system, but i now use 1 for each door


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I travel to/from Spain twice a year at times when most campsites and aires are closed so have to use motorway service stations. Always use ones that are open 24 hours and try to part within site of the shop area, in the car parking facilitiescand away from the lorries, two reasons, noise from the fridge trailer which will inevitably park next to you, and the feeling that not all lorry drivers are paragons of virtue (many eastern European ones around now).

The motorhome is protected with a Strikeback alarm which has the internal sensor turned off when we are asleep, additional deadlocks fitted to the external doors, and bright red flashing led's all around. The reasoning behind the led's being that hopefully it will dissuade a potential thief as clearly he will not want to activate an alarm. He may also be concerned about a 10 year old Cocker Spaniel who would lick him to death.

No problems with this system over last 12 years or so, hope I am not tempting fate with this post.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

BwB said:


> I must have been lucky as I've spent the last 10 years staying on French Motorway Service Area while en-route to other destinations. In fact, I have actively sought them out.
> 
> Given the option of being the only van on an Aire in some quiet secluded village in the middle of winter, or pulling into a service area which has people milling about at all hours, normally some CCTV dotted about and plenty of well lit parking; I take the latter every time.
> 
> ...


What an excellent post especially the last paragraph

My family have grown up holidaying in France and we always use the motorway aires on the way up and the way down.

We have been doing this since 1988 when as a young couple with (in those days) three children and we didn't want to waste either time or money so pulling into an aire was excellent.

We do even now, when faced with a lack of choice, look for the closest motorway and pull into the nearest aire.

I do not hold with the idea personally that isolation is necessarily a bad thing. If I was looking to find an easy target I would head for an area where there was lots of choice and a degree of confusion as to what's what and who's who.

Somewhat along the lines of Zebedee's post earlier

Eddie

ps Of course I do have an excellent alarm system fitted to my RV :lol:


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

DaveJM said:


> We have a Van Bitz alarm which was not on since we have found that any movement in the van can set off the alarm - even with the internal sensor switched off. Just turning over in bed sets it off.
> David


Hi David

Why haven't you reported the fault and got it fixed?

My email address is [email protected]

Did we do the Strikeback for you? The reason I ask is that on a van like the 820 we are often asked to install twin internal sensors due to the lenght of the van. If this is the case there is a "double" shutdown process at night.

Email me your details and we can start to see what's what

Eddie


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Eddie.

Knew I was safe in saying you would help if you possibly can.

Dave


----------



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi Eddie,

We did actually contact you at the time on a slightly different matter concerning the alarm and you provided some helpful advice which we followed and all was OK. Its the external alarm that goes off with movement inside when we have the internal alarm disabled.

Anyway I will call you in the next day or two to discuss the sensitivity of the alarm under the bonnet which to be honest I thought was normal. I didn't think it was a fault!

Incidentally we also had our spare set of keys and alarm fob stolen and you recently replaced that for us.

So very happy with the service.


Regards

David


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Takeshi

First thing fortunately it has never happened to us in six year of travelling through France, Spain, Italy, Switzerland, Austria and Germany mostly two trips per year.
Before I retired two years ago we were limited in time of two or three weeks and I now you just want to get to your destination as quickly as possible.
A friend of ours had his van broken into whilst he had stopped on a service aired he was unfortunately just to have some damage to his passenger door and they got off with a few euros, no gas involved.
However we have stopped on service Aires twice and been ok more luck than judgment.
Following a long discussion with another fellow motorhomer how give me a good bit of advice, that was if you are in a hurry and want to use the toll roads rather than just pull in a service area and take a chance turn off to any town area to find a quiet spot to rest around the church is always a good place to start.
We found this very useful, now we have more time and plan our routes via town airs and now we very rarely use toll roads.
The biggest problem is with all Fiat cabs doors is that they are very easily open by those light fingered blithers, however there ways to prevent it happening one is to stay off service airs and the other is extra locks on the cab doors.
I hope this problem hasten put you off.
Regards
Ray


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Lots of balanced views, with a consistent theme of "if you're not happy, move on", which I endorse.

We have an hotel safe bolted inside one of the cupboards. Cost £60 or thereabouts. Before we go to bed, we put everything of value in there out of sight. Our 'van also has an alarm which lets you disable the internal movement sensors.

So, if anyone breaks in, the alarm wakes you and they won't have time to lever the safe out of the cupboard. Result = one damaged lock & nothing lost.

As a result, I sleep peacefully in motorway service aires quite regularly. I find the biggest problems are the truck refrigerator motors, which can keep you awake at night running & stopping.

The safe wouldn't stop a determined thief if they had the time to wrench it out undisturbed, but it'd slow them down and deter the mere opportunistic ones.


----------

